# plus sign in the guide



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I just noticed that some of the channels in the guide have a little triangle with a + in the the upper right corner of the column with the channel number and channel name. What does the + indicate?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Indicates there's OnDemand content for the channel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Indicates there's OnDemand content for the channel.


While "that's the idea", it really is just a shortcut to that channel's Ondemand screen, as there are still OnDemand channels without the triangle.
BBCA is one that comes to mind.


----------

